
SilkApp: A Case Study in Creating Rich Internet Apps in Haskell  - DanielRibeiro
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/home/silkapp-a-case-study-in-creating-rich-internet-apps-in-haskell/js-3880
======
reirob
Very interesting though it takes 46 minutes to watch the videos. Nice to see
what companies experience when using Haskell for their products.

